# Pressemeldung: Angeljoe eröffnet größtes Angelcenter in Rostock



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Angeljoe eröffnet größtes Angelcenter in Rostock ​*






*Angeljoe  –  Dein  Angelladen  geht  an  die  Küste  und  eröffnet  in Rostock  das  größte  und  modernste  Angelcenter  in  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.    

Große  Eröffnungsfeier  mit  Marteria  und  vielen „Stars  der  Angelszene“  am  6.  Und  7.  März  im  
Heros  Center,  
Am Handelspark 3
18184 Broderstorf. *

Gute  Nachrichten  für  alle  Angelfreunde  an  der  Ostsee  -    Am  6.  Und  7. März 2015 eröffnet Angeljoe auf über 1.000qm das größte und modernste Angelcenter  in  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  direkt  an  der  A19  im  Heros Center,  Am  Handelspark  3  in  18184  Broderstorf.  

Damit  wird  das  Heros Center  mit  dem  Angelsport  neu  belebt.  Neben  unserer  bekannt  riesigen Auswahl  für  das  Raubfisch-  und  Karpfenangeln  wird  sich  bei  Angeljoe 
Rostock natürlich alles um das Meeresangeln drehen. Die gezielte Jagd auf  Dorsch, Platte, Meerforelle, Heringe und Co, zieht fast alle Petrijünger in ihren Bann und damit jährlich neben den lokalen Anglern viele Gastangler zur Küste.  

Überhaupt  bietet  das  wunderschöne  Bundesland  Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  die  vielleicht  besten  Angelreviere  Europas.  Denn  zusätzlich zum vielfältigen Angeln direkt im Meer sind gerade die Bodden-Gewässer und  Brackwasserregionen  für  das  Raubfischangeln  auf  große  Hechte, Zander, Barsche und Co. das beste Gebiet. Nicht umsonst fallen hier jedes Jahr neue Rekorde und „Personal Bests“ bei den Petrijüngern. 

Aber auch die  vielen  Naturseen  im  Hinterland  sind  in  ihrem  Bestand  an  großen Raubfischen  und  beeindruckenden  Großkarpfen  einzigartig.  Neben  dem Erlebnis  einer  eher  unberührten  und  gesunden  Natur  werden  hier regelmäßig  echte  Traumfische  gefangen.  
Die  Nähe  zum  Meer  und  die Naturverbundenheit  der  Menschen  machen  Angeln  zu  einer selbstverständlichen,  beliebten  und  damit  weitverbreiteten Freizeitaktivität.  
Somit  treffen  wir  hier  mit  unserem  unabhängigen 
Komplettangebot  für  alle  Arten  des  Angelns  auf  optimale  Angelgewässer und  viele  begeisterte  Angler.  
Dazu  freuen  wir  uns  in  der  gesamten Angeljoe  Gruppe  auf  den  Zuwachs  durch  ein  kompetentes  Team  von erfahrenen lokalen Spezialisten 

Die Beratung und die Freude des Anglers am Wasser liegen uns für eine nachhaltige  Kundenbeziehung  besonders  am  Herzen.  Deshalb  bietet Angeljoe  umfangreichen  Service.  Bereits  vor  Ort  können  Köder  und Angelgerät  auf  ihre  Eigenschaften  in  einem  Testbecken  getestet  werden. 
Das  Gerät  wird  fachmännisch  gewartet  und  repariert.  Ständig  halten  wir alle  erforderlichen  Angelkarten  und  Küstenfischereischeine  vorrätig. 
Zudem  gibt  es  neben  frischen  Wattwürmern  auch  viele  sonstige Lebendköder  und  Futtermittel  im  ständigen  Sortiment,  so  dass  der interessierte  Angler  oder  auch  jeder  Urlauber  direkt  vor  Ort  alle  nötigen Unterlagen erwerben kann, um in der Ostsee oder anderen Gewässern zu angeln. 

Für Urlauber sind vorherige Angelprüfungen nicht erforderlich. 

Die Firma Angeljoe bietet in Berlin bereits seit 2005 auf über 1.000 qm ein einzigartiges Sortiment mit über 30.000 Artikeln für alle Arten des Angelns und betreibt Filialen in Potsdam, Dresden, Hamburg und Neuruppin. Den Online-Auftritt  unter  www.angeljoe.de  besuchen  täglich  über  1.000 Kunden.  

In unseren verschiedenen Abteilungen legen wir besonderen Wert auf ein großes  markenunabhängiges  Sortiment  und  führen  somit  mehr  als  300 Firmen  aus  der  ganzen  Welt.  Eine  wichtige  Zielgruppe  sind  dabei  neben den  passionierten  Anglern  auch  Kunden,  die  spezialisierte  Bekleidung, Campingartikel,  Schlafsäcke,  Zelte,  Stühle,  Liegen,  Messer,  Boote  und Motoren, Echolote oder einfach Geschenke suchen.  

Am  6.  und  7.3.2015  wird  es  neben  vielen  Eröffnungsangeboten  ein umfangreiches  Showprogramm  mit  diversen  Präsentationen  geben.  Mit dabei sind Teams von Pure Fishing, Daiwa, Shimano und viele mehr. Im Testbecken  finden  fortlaufend  Vorführungen  der  neusten  Angeltechniken 
auf Raubfische statt. 

Wir freuen uns riesig auf die Küste!


----------



## HRO1961 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Angeljoe eröffnet größtes Angelcenter in Rostock*

Schön, dass die auf "meiner Seite" der Warnow eröffnen:q:q

AJ soll ja ne gute Angebotspalette haben und die Preise sollen auch stimmen.


Werde im März auf jeden Fall dabei sein.


----------

